# SS 05.01.18 - Honegger #2



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening! 
_*
*_For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Arthur Honegger (1892 - 1955)*

Symphony No. 2 in D for Strings and Trumpet (Symphony For Strings) 

1. Molto moderato - Allegro
2. Adagio mesto
3. Vivace non troppo

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Another weekend is here and this weekend it's Swiss composer Arthur Honegger's second symphony. It's been a little while since I've heard this one so I'm looking forward to giving it a spin. I usually listen to Karajan's recording of this one but this weekend I think I'll listen to:









Ernest Ansermet/L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande)


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Karajan for me.....


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

With the Pastorale, the Prelude Arioso and Fugue on BACH, and Symphony 4 - Jesús López-Cobos conducting


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

For me: Charles Dutoit


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2018)

This is my choice


----------



## leonsm (Jan 15, 2011)

Listening to this:


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

Michel Plasson here.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Traverso said:


> This is my choice


Not a favourite symphony of mine but I had a listen to the only version I own, before - Karajan / BPO


----------



## Bill Cooke (May 20, 2017)

Pugg said:


> For me: Charles Dutoit


My choice, as well.


----------



## kyjo (Jan 1, 2018)

A great, powerful work with a redemptive ending. I love the Karajan/BPO recording, but I don't know any alternatives. Honegger's 3rd Symphony _Liturgique_ is an even greater work IMO, progressing from an ominous, angry opening to a heavenly conclusion (one of the most moving endings in all of music IMO). Honegger's music deserves to be much better known.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

leonsm said:


> Listening to this:
> 
> View attachment 100575


Yes, and the same for me via Spotify


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

Tomorrow I will dig out my Karajan disc which is the only recording of the work I have:

View attachment 100614


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

I have the Lopez-Cobos as well but I'll listen to the Dutoit


----------



## Torkelburger (Jan 14, 2014)

Dutoit for me too. A fantastic symphony by one of the twentieth century's greatest symphonists, imo. I find the piece very inspiring.


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Art Rock said:


> Karajan for me.....


____________________________ 
likewise.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

kyjo said:


> A great, powerful work with a redemptive ending. I love the Karajan/BPO recording, but I don't know any alternatives. Honegger's 3rd Symphony _Liturgique_ is an even greater work IMO, progressing from an ominous, angry opening to a heavenly conclusion (one of the most moving endings in all of music IMO). Honegger's music deserves to be much better known.


Having listened to both these Symphonies today, I must say I agree with your comments on both


----------

